# The standy tranter?



## Shiavo (Mar 23, 2011)

I have recently gotten a Standardbred / QH and have discovered a gait that, apparently around here at least, is known as the Standy Tranter.

It is an unusual gait, somewhere between a trot and a canter.

I was wondering if anyone had encountered this gait and how exactly one sits to it? :lol: I find myself going to post and then stopping because it doesn't quite need posting but it's not quite a get settled in nice and firm like a canter either?

I have noticed that when my boy moves into this gait he almost leaps into it - has anyone had any success training the 'leap' out of the transition? And if so, how did you do it?

Thankyou for any help! If I need to be more descriptive, please let me know!


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

do the legs on the same side hit the ground 
if it does its called the pace 
there are two types of Standardbred racers trotters and pacers, Pacers were 
hobbles


----------



## minihorse927 (Aug 11, 2008)

Shiavo said:


> I have recently gotten a Standardbred / QH and have discovered a gait that, apparently around here at least, is known as the Standy Tranter.
> 
> It is an unusual gait, somewhere between a trot and a canter.
> 
> ...


Is the horse trotting on one end and cantering on the other end or is it pacing? Pacing is a movement where two legs from the same side move forward and back simultaneously and those two hooves hit the ground at the same time. There is also a rack, similiar to a pace but the legs do not move and hit the ground at the same time.


----------



## Courtney (May 20, 2011)

The Standy Tranter! I love that!

My Standardbred mare has a very distinctive trot, pace and canter. She was a pacer on the track, but has an extremely gorgeous, floating and free trot. When I ask her to canter from a trot, she paces for a few strides before picking up the canter. It's not that she's being naughty, she just doesn't understand exactly what I'm asking. Each time I ask, her response time gets a little better as her brain makes the connection that much faster.


----------



## Jacksmama (Jan 27, 2010)

It seems to be a pretty common thing with "gaited' horses. I think the best thing is just to work on balance and transitions, correcting when needed and rewarding when they get it right.


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

Video please?


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

these are Standardbred pacers


----------



## Shiavo (Mar 23, 2011)

Definitely not pacing (as in front and back right move at same time). I would almost think that it was actually maybe a trot in one end and a canter in the other!

Will try to get you a video of it! Apparently it's something fairly common that Standys do? A friend of mine just also got a Standardbred (except I think hers is a pure-bred) and she apparently does it as well, just not quite as pronounced. 

As far as I'm aware he was never used for any kind of professional work. He was broken in a year or so ago, and has since been used as a kids all rounder for pony club events and trails.

And it's not that I'm angry or upset with him for doing it, I know he just doesn't know that I would 'prefer' a smooth transition, heck I'm the big sack of potato's he's carrying around on his back hehehe, just wasn't sure how to 'train' him to move smoothly from one gait to another.


----------



## minihorse927 (Aug 11, 2008)

I had a mustang that did that too, she would trot on the front and canter on the rear. Most horses I believe are capable of it while it is not something most want their horse doing. Mine seemed to do it when she was getting upset/aggravated with me or tired of working. I don't know what to tell you as far as getting your horse to transition into in smoothly as I did not necessarily let mine get away with doing it.


----------

